# Do I need to drive in Dubai?



## Sunshine28 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi everybody,
This is my second post so forgive me if I'm doing this wrong! I am hoping to come out to teach in September - if I manage to secure one of the jobs that I've applied for, however I don't drive Will I be able to manage without a car and just use taxis instead? How much would it cost for a hire half an hour away?

Or should I not come out without a driver's license? It would be great to hear from people in my situation who are in Dubai and using taxis

Thanks again


----------



## Pete C (Oct 11, 2011)

If you don't drive I would not recommend to start here. Taxis are cheap but it would make sense to live close to your place of work or use the metro which would be much cheaper. Depends where your working.


----------



## Sunshine28 (Jun 5, 2012)

Pete C said:


> If you don't drive I would not recommend to start here. Taxis are cheap but it would make sense to live close to your place of work or use the metro which would be much cheaper. Depends where your working.


 Thanks for that Pete, I may consider taking an intensive driving course over the summer


----------



## Pete C (Oct 11, 2011)

I would say you need to be a confident driver out here, its like playing Mario Kart in real life.


----------



## JusAdy_Glasgow (May 13, 2012)

Sunshine28 said:


> Hi everybody,
> This is my second post so forgive me if I'm doing this wrong! I am hoping to come out to teach in September - if I manage to secure one of the jobs that I've applied for, however I don't drive Will I be able to manage without a car and just use taxis instead? How much would it cost for a hire half an hour away?
> 
> Or should I not come out without a driver's license? It would be great to hear from people in my situation who are in Dubai and using taxis
> ...


You don't need to drive to survive. It really depends on where you live & where you'll be working. The public transport system is very reliable and shouldn't impede on your lifestyle


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Pete C said:


> I would say you need to be a confident driver out here, its like playing Mario Kart in real life.


Lol! Best description!


----------



## Sunshine28 (Jun 5, 2012)

JusAdy_Glasgow said:


> You don't need to drive to survive. It really depends on where you live & where you'll be working. The public transport system is very reliable and shouldn't impede on your lifestyle


Thanks


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

I would never drive here, and I drove in the States for 10 years. Like others have said, it's a madhouse on the road. Plus you will have just learnt how to drive on the left side of the rode and they drive on the right side here, you will be all sorts of confused. Taxis are fairly cheap (compared to UK and US) and usually pretty easy to pick up anywhere, but if you manage to live and work near a metro station, it's even cheaper and more convenient. Skip the driving course, I think you will survive here just fine.


----------

